
Google Cloud Spanner Graduating to GA - irfansharif
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/05/Cloud-Natural-Language-API-enters-beta.html
======
QuinnyPig
I like to pretend that "general availability" is a clever way of communicating
a really crappy SLA.

